# طلب محاضرات مرئية في اللحام



## أكرم كيلاني (13 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إلي الاخوة المهندسين قسم هندسة التعدين 
لو سمحتم عاوز محاضرات فيديو مرئية في موضوع اللحام 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
:3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (22 يونيو 2007)

ايه يا جماعه هو مفيش حد ناوي يردعليا 
عيب ده انا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
طيب اروح فين يعني لو انتوا ما افدتونيش 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن زكى (23 يونيو 2007)

*عندى المحاضرات*

موجوده عندى فيديو وورد
0107566574
م/محمد زكى
Asnt L Iii
Cwi/aws


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (25 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الكريم 
ابن زكي 
هل ممكن أن ترفعها لي 
لأني محتاجها جدا جدا 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليمان1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...643&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...643&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...643&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=3

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...643&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=6


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم 
ولكن هذا الموقع لا أعرف كيفية التحميل منه 
أرجو التعقيب


----------



## سليمان1 (21 أغسطس 2007)

بطريقة سهلة جدا وهى كالأتى:

أولا: انتظر حتى ينتهى عرض الفيديو ثم

أضغط فى أعلى الصفحة على [SIZE=-1] tool سيخرج لك عدة خيارات أختار[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Internet [/SIZE]Option

ستفتح لك مربع اختار sitting سيفتح لك مربع أخر اختار view file

سيفتح لك صفحة من على السى Temporary Internet Files

ابحث من اسفل الصفحة على ملف من ملفات youtube. قد لا تكون معرفة ولكن قد تجد مكتوب video

المهم اعمله كوبى فى اى مكان تحبه ثم كليك يمين واختار اعادة تسمية وغير امتداده الى flv

بس المهم يكون عندك برنامج كودك عموما تجده هنا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/740290/klmcodecf.exe

نزله وسطبه وبعدين شغل الفيديو هيشتغل إن شاء الله


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (21 أغسطس 2007)

سليمان1 قال:


> بطريقة سهلة جدا وهى كالأتى:
> 
> أولا: انتظر حتى ينتهى عرض الفيديو ثم
> 
> ...


الأخ الكريم 
مشكور جدا لتفاعلك واهتمامك بالموضوع 
ولكني وجدت طريقة أخري للتنزيل من الموقع
وهو عبارة عن برنامج رهيب 
بمجرد ان تقوم بعمل تظليل لللينك وتضغط ctrl+c
فقط نسخ فقط وليس لصق 
وسيعمل البرنامج مباشرة 
وهذا هو رابط التحميل 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/EAUsICh
أرجو التعقيب


----------



## سليمان1 (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا أفضل من طريقتى كثير


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## asal_80_77 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوانى وكل عام وانت دايما بخير و رمضان الجاى بامر الله نكون كلنا اتعينا انشاء الله


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا أخى ولكن fileflyer لا يعمل أرجو الإفادة


----------



## سليمان1 (18 فبراير 2008)

هذا البرنامج رائع فقط إنسخ الينك وإلصقه فى ال address bar للبرنامج يحمل المقطع مباشرة

http://www.save2pc.com/full/files/save2pc_demo.exe


----------

